# 3series voted ultimate gay car



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

and oh, i agree~~ what does it matter?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

OK... here it is... Gay, Asian, intelligent... but not too stylish on this particular occassion... 

It was a "hiking day" when the picture was taken.


----------



## jamietre (Aug 16, 2002)

*Box?*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> In the sense that my childhood car drawings are classic, a box. *


http://www.p1800.dk/

The amazons look pretty cool too. As far as the boxes, well, there's nothing else like 'em, is there? They may not be very aerodynamic but they sure run forever.


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

Having read the replies on the Maxbimmer board vs. the majority of posts here, I am happy to see I am spending time on the right board!

I was amazed at the amount of hostility on Maxbimmer. Here the posts were much more level-headed and much less homophobic!!

That said, the poll did give me pause. My girlfriend's favorite car is the Outback! :yikes: 

We'll have to talk...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

> That said, the poll did give me pause. My girlfriend's favorite car is the Outback! :yikes:
> [/B]


so ... what's the problem? :bigpimp:


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *OK... here it is... Gay, Asian, intelligent... but not too stylish on this particular occassion...
> 
> It was a "hiking day" when the picture was taken. *


OK, I'll look past the AF clothing :tsk: but intelligent, you're holding a Nikon.. you have my vote!


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *OK... here it is... Gay, Asian, intelligent... but not too stylish on this particular occassion...
> 
> It was a "hiking day" when the picture was taken. *


That is the gayest picture I have ever....oh, wait.

j/k man. :bigpimp:


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

HW said:


> *
> 
> so ... what's the problem? :bigpimp:  *


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Adrian 330Ci'01 said:


> *
> That said, the poll did give me pause. My girlfriend's favorite car is the Outback! :yikes:
> 
> We'll have to talk... *


You're one of the lucky ones then! :lmao:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Adrian 330Ci'01 said:


> *Having read the replies on the Maxbimmer board vs. the majority of posts here, I am happy to see I am spending time on the right board!
> 
> I was amazed at the amount of hostility on Maxbimmer. Here the posts were much more level-headed and much less homophobic!!
> 
> ...


That is why I am at this board. I lurked at all of the Bimmer boards before I ordered the car and liked the maturity level of this board the most.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *
> 
> That is why I am at this board. I lurked at all of the Bimmer boards before I ordered the car and liked the maturity level of this board the most. *


Amen, brother! :thumbup:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> That is the gayest picture I have ever....oh, wait.
> 
> j/k man. :bigpimp: *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> OK, I'll look past the AF clothing :tsk: but intelligent, you're holding a Nikon.. you have my vote! *


A Nikon with an ED lens, no less. :thumbup:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 3series voted ultimate gay car*



rbright said:


> *
> 
> I respectfully disagree with you. At least socially, Canadians are far more "open" and tolerant than Americans. There are far greater civil freedoms in Canada, including Quebec than what we see in middle America. *


This causes me to wonder if you include freedom of speech, press, and religion among those things that would be considered important social and civil advancements of a open society. In Canada, one can be jailed for what they say or write, and membership in certain religious organizations is also punishable as criminal offenses.

Which reminds me: That advanced state of a civil society, freedom of association, hasn't made it to Canada either. One can be held criminally liable for membership in any organization that the government sees fit to outlaw.

Of course, if you find these sorts of freedoms trivial, then I can see how it would be easy to hold the opinion you do. Yet, it strains the definition of "advanced" and "open" to claim that a culture that is willing to punish someone for what they *think*, in addition to what some people *do*, is more open, tolerant, and advanced than a culture that can abide many voices, associations, etc., even at the extremes, without resorting to force to squelch those who are politically disfavored.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 3series voted ultimate gay car*



JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> Correct! *


I stand corrected!


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 3series voted ultimate gay car*



rbright said:


> *There are far greater civil freedoms in Canada, including Quebec than what we see in middle America.*


Let's test this out.

I decide to open an Chinese Restaurant in, lets say, Atlanta GA. Really could be any city in America, but that seems like a good spot. I want to cater to the ethnic population, so all the signage for my business is in Cantonese. So is the menu.

What happens to me and my business?

Now, let's say instead I want to open a Fish and Chips pub in Montreal. Again, hoping to attract ethnic clientele, my signage, menus, and advertising is in English.

Same question: What happens to me and my business, in this much more enlightened, open, and tolerant society you seem so enamored with?


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *OK... here it is... Gay, Asian, intelligent... but not too stylish on this particular occassion... *


Well, Pete, judging by the picture, I think we can at least verify "Asian". I suppose we can take your word for "Gay".

However, that sign... I'mreally having trouble with the "intelligent" part of your claim. :bigpimp:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

dwallersv said:


> *Well, Pete, judging by the picture, I think we can at least verify "Asian". I suppose we can take your word for "Gay".
> 
> However, that sign... I'mreally having trouble with the "intelligent" part of your claim. :bigpimp: *


Hey, don't blame me for the sign... It's a Hawaiian Nene thing.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> Hey, don't blame me for the sign... It's a Hawaiian Nene thing.  *


Nene= Goose. You must have been on Maui at Haleakala:thumbup:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Nene= Goose. You must have been on Maui at Haleakala:thumbup: *


Actually, that was on Kauai... Waimea Canyon. You're lucky to live in Hawaii. It's so beautiful there I didn't want to leave. :thumbup:


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> By the way, I have my 3er and my S.O. drives a Jetta. How's that for a stereotype?  *


Depends on which gender your S.O. is.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

fuz said:


> *
> 
> Depends on which gender your S.O. is.  *


Are you sleeping at the back of the class again, fuz? 

I'm gay, asian, and I think stylish and intelligent. Therefore, my S.O. would be male.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Whew!*



TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, y'know... Willing to drive BOTH American and German cars! :lmao: *


So, if you drive both American and Japanese, you are Rice-curious?

Btw, I can't see where the Asian fits in your picture


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> I agree that too many queens buy a BMW just as a fashion accessory... but then again, so do many heterosexuals. :dunno: I don't claim to know a whole lot about cars, but I can claim to know more than DIDDLY.
> 
> ...


Hey Pete,

Just get your S.O. to hold a few infants. The bio clock starts to tick after that. Just make sure they haven't been recently fed! <URP> :yikes: 

Y'know, if you guys buy a Miata as a 3rd car, you'll be gay poster children!


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Whew!*



DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> So, if you drive both American and Japanese, you are Rice-curious?
> 
> Btw, I can't see where the Asian fits in your picture  *


Depends on the cars. It might just be tacky! 

Wow, I think you're the 1st person to ever say that. I'm actually 3/4 Euro Mutt and 1/4 Chinese (Dad's side). Most folks guess 1/2 Chinese... I think it's the HAIR!


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> A Nikon with an ED lens, no less. :thumbup: *


You got your lens on the Euro Delivery Program? I missed that in Munich.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

beauport said:


> *
> 
> You got your lens on the Euro Delivery Program? I missed that in Munich. *


Ummm no... different ED  Nikon Extra-low Dispersion lens.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *Oh yeah... put another mark on the gay/asian/intelligent/stylish tally!   *


Well in this case we know you are intelligent and stylish, because you got Topaz :thumbup:


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *
> 
> Well in this case we know you are intelligent and stylish, because you got Topaz :thumbup: *


Word! :thumbup:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> Word! :thumbup: *


I did not know that Topaz is a "gay" color (what till all those guys at the OT board hear about this). :lmao:

Btw Tim. I sometimes have a hard time defining the word Asian. In the U.S., it may mean anyone from Pakistan all the way to Hawaii.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I just thought about it and all of the 'out' members on this board that I know of have blue 3ers. Maybe there is something to this poll. :bigpimp:


----------



## Bill 330i (Apr 4, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *I just thought about it and all of the 'out' members on this board that I know of have blue 3ers. Maybe there is something to this poll. :bigpimp: *


Well, you can add one more to that count then!


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> I did not know that Topaz is a "gay" color (what till all those guys at the OT board hear about this). :lmao: *





TranceLvr said:


> *I just thought about it and all of the 'out' members on this board that I know of have blue 3ers. Maybe there is something to this poll. :bigpimp: *


Maybe it's time for a poll: Is Topaz a GAY color? :lmao: :lmao:

BTW, I think this could be unofficially deemed as the "Bimmerfest Coming Out" thread! Rock on, people! :thumbup:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> BTW, I think this could be unofficially deemed as the "Bimmerfest Coming Out" thread! Rock on, people! :thumbup: *


Ok then. I guess I am still the odd duck no matter where. Black car. Since Peter has the guts to leave his picture. Wel...Not cute nor fashionable.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Ok then. I guess I am still the odd duck no matter where. Black car. Since Peter has the guts to leave his picture. Wel...Not cute nor fashionable.
> 
> ...


Well what do you know, this just keeps getting more and more interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *I just thought about it and all of the 'out' members on this board that I know of have blue 3ers. Maybe there is something to this poll. :bigpimp: *


I read another post somewhere too that the next "hot" color for cars is going to be blue according to some experts. Silver is supposed to be still popular but less so that blue.

So, there might be some truth to that gay = stylish thing


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Ok then. I guess I am still the odd duck no matter where. Black car. Since Peter has the guts to leave his picture. Wel...Not cute nor fashionable.
> 
> ...


Dave, Dave, Dave... get with the program and spray paint your car blue.  :yikes: :bigpimp:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> Dave, Dave, Dave... get with the program and spray paint your car blue.  :yikes: :bigpimp: *


Well, at least I am still wearing that AF blue sweater. Does that count? 

I would like to have a Blue as my next car, but maybe steel blue. Topaz is just too flashy for my character :lmao:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Well, at least I am still wearing that AF blue sweater. Does that count?
> 
> I would like to have a Blue as my next car, but maybe steel blue. Topaz is just too flashy for my character :lmao: *


All right, I suppose we can let you keep your membership. 

Steel Blue is dA bOmB! :thumbup:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> Hey, don't blame me for the sign... It's a Hawaiian Nene thing.  *


Actually, it could've been worse... There's a salamander crossing sign in Berkeley, CA, that would have left no question regarding intellectual prowess.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

dwallersv said:


> *Actually, it could've been worse... There's a salamander crossing sign in Berkeley, CA, that would have left no question regarding intellectual prowess.  *


At my last job I had the dubious honor of being in the committee that handles employee suggestions. Somebody suggested that the company install "worm curbs" along the sidewalks of the building so that earth worms would be stopped from crawling on to the sidewalk. I kid you not.  :dunno:


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *
> 
> Well what do you know, this just keeps getting more and more interesting. :thumbup: *


Indeed it does! The 'MOs are storming the 'Fest! :bigpimp:

BTW Dave, don't be so dismissive of yourself. Do you know how many Rice Queens there are who'd be after you?


----------



## Bill 330i (Apr 4, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> Indeed it does! The 'MOs are storming the 'Fest! :bigpimp:
> 
> *


 Big time!  I wonder how many more members will come out in this thread...


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> BTW Dave, don't be so dismissive of yourself. Do you know how many Rice Queens there are who'd be after you?  *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Talking from experience?

Why do you think I get free Bimmers? Oops.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> ...


Dave's sugar daddy: "Dave! Time to rub the bunions!" :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> Dave's sugar daddy: "Dave! Time to rub the bunions!" :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


:yikes: :yikes:

Did not know you were into foot fetish (not that there is anything wrong with that).

...And don't tell me that the Rice Queens are not after you (even when you say you have a SO).

Interestingly enough, I have changed the kind of rice that I eat. Mainly sticky.


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> ...


Oh NO you didn't! :lmao:

And YES... I definitely speak from experience.

Hmm.... think we've gayed this thread up enough? I think we scared off everyone else. :yikes:

Oh yeah... Welcome to the party, Bill! :bigpimp:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *Hmm.... think we've gayed this thread up enough? I think we scared off everyone else. :yikes: *


I don't think we scared them off, they are just very busy debating the subject of washing ones engine compartment. :lmao:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> Oh NO you didn't! :lmao:
> 
> ...


Ditto. Hi Bill.

Oh! Washing cars (let alone engines) is below me :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *
> 
> I don't think we scared them off, they are just very busy debating the subject of washing ones engine compartment. :lmao: *


Think we should remind them of the stereotype that says all gay men are exceedingly clean?

See if we can get any, "Well... Uh.... I only cleaned my engine ONCE, and that was back in high school. I was going through a PHASE!!!!" :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Bill 330i (Apr 4, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> Oh NO you didn't! :lmao:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome! :thumbup: I never thought I'd see a thread like this on the 'fest!


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> Think we should remind them of the stereotype that says all gay men are exceedingly clean?
> 
> See if we can get any, "Well... Uh.... I only cleaned my engine ONCE, and that was back in high school. I was going through a PHASE!!!!" :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


Probably not, we already have all of the blue 3er owners questioning themselves right now anyways. :lmao:


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *
> 
> Probably not, we already have all of the blue 3er owners questioning themselves right now anyways. :lmao: *


No worries... a few double-clutched, rev-matched downshifts and I'm sure they'll be OK. Actually, I may be up for a few of those myself. 

Bill: ditto man. I didn't expect to see this thread either. Tt does speak well of the community here. :thumbup:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Ditto. Hi Bill.
> 
> Oh! Washing cars (let alone engines) is below me :lmao: :lmao: *


Now who's the queen? :lmao:


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> Now who's the queen? :lmao: *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Bill 330i (Apr 4, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> No worries... a few double-clutched, rev-matched downshifts and I'm sure they'll be OK. Actually, I may be up for a few of those myself.
> 
> Bill: ditto man. I didn't expect to see this thread either. Tt does speak well of the community here. :thumbup: *


I have to say this is too funny!  Sure is keeping my interest up during the work day! Wait, maybe I should rephrase that.... 

And I agree, it does speak very well of the community here. I was really happy to see other gay members and the positive feedback that was given by other members. Although if this thread keeps going in the direction it is we may be in trouble..


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> No worries... a few double-clutched, rev-matched downshifts and I'm sure they'll be OK. Actually, I may be up for a few of those myself.
> 
> Bill: ditto man. I didn't expect to see this thread either. Tt does speak well of the community here. :thumbup: *


Naw, it is going to be SMGII for me  The only good thing about the stick shift is... never mind. That should make them all jump now :lmao: :lmao:

But seriosly, I gave up washing the car myself. Black is just too much of a pain in you know where.

Ok, back to the regular scheduled program. 

[edit] I think Bill is right. We'll see what happens after the honeymoon is over.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

You guys are all too much! The rest of the fest probably has stopped paying attention to this thread already, since there are terrorists and such things to discuss!


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *You guys are all too much! The rest of the fest probably has stopped paying attention to this thread already, since there are terrorists and such things to discuss! *


Well, this may have become the ultimate hijack thread


----------



## Bill 330i (Apr 4, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Well, this may have become the ultimate hijack thread  *


I was just thinking the same thing!  I'll bet nobody saw this coming! I sure didn't. :lmao:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Well, this may have become the ultimate hijack thread  *


We hardly "jack" anymore And if you look at the view count for this thread I suspect many are following it to see who comes out next. FTR caucasian, straight, married. But this thread is a hoot


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

DaveN323i said:


> *Well, this may have become the ultimate hijack thread  *


Hey, please stay *ON TOPIC !!!*. We are not in kindergarten here :lmao:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Hey, please stay ON TOPIC !!! We are not in kindergarten here :lmao: *


Oh yeah, gay car. IMHO, the gayest car I have ever met is a 72 Eldorado "Ms. Piggy" pink convertible.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

OK, if I had to vote on the 'gayest' car (although I am against the concept), I would have to say triple white VW cabriolet.

Speaking of the next person to come out ..... So ... Who's next :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Who is going to tell Alan F the implications of his color choice?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Who is going to tell Alan F the implications of his color choice? *


TD, please don't, we can't survive another color poll


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Hey, please stay ON TOPIC !!!. We are not in kindergarten here :lmao: *


Aww, cmon man... we're just striving for our own sandbox! 

And Dave... I cannot believe you admitted having the Miss Piggy Cab. Oh, the SHAME! :lmao:

Other than that, what can we say? The gays are a funny people! :bigpimp:


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *Who is going to tell Alan F the implications of his color choice? *


I'll tell him... AFTER he takes delivery!

On the topic (sort of), I don't think I've owned anything that screamed 'gay'. I had:

-- '78 Accord hatchback
-- '85 Prelude S
-- '97 Civic LX Sedan
-- '01 Bimmer, in UBER-GAY Topaz Blue

I guess one COULD make the pitch that the Accord was kind of a *****-mobile. :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

talk about gay blue bimmers...:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

vexed said:


> * if you look at the view count for this thread I suspect many are following it to see who comes out next. *


Damn, I just looked at the view count :yikes:

And for the record, this was the first coming out post: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3574


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> TD, please don't, we can't survive another color poll  *


I have learned to look away. I used to be like a guy at the scene of a wreck. But instead of carnage, I was staring at the inanity. However, now, I just look past his posts. They were just causing too much damage to my tongue as I kept having to bite it.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *talk about gay blue bimmers...:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: *


Uh, isn't that purple?? To funny though :lmao:

Edit: Hey no fair changing pictures on me


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> I'll tell him... AFTER he takes delivery!
> *


Unlike others here, Alan doesn't strike me as a homophobe. Still, it'll drive him insane.

Bwahahahahahaha...

Paybacks for the inane color/options threads. :banghead:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TranceLvr said:


> *
> 
> Uh, isn't that purple?? To funny though :lmao:
> 
> Edit: Hey no fair changing pictures on me  *


there's 2 versions--one purple with tinky winky wheels (very poorly PS'ed by me). The new one (I re-posted above) is a much better job with the smurfs. It was the original one. :thumbup:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *
> 
> And Dave... I cannot believe you admitted having the Miss Piggy Cab. Oh, the SHAME! :lmao:
> 
> Other than that, what can we say? The gays are a funny people! :bigpimp: *


Ahem. Correction before people think otherwise. No, even I would not own a Ms Piggy.  :eeps:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *
> 
> Damn, I just looked at the view count :yikes:
> 
> And for the record, this was the first coming out post: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3574 *


And I missed that. Now where I was at that time?

Oh yeah. Thailand.


----------



## Bill 330i (Apr 4, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *talk about gay blue bimmers...:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: *


THAT Is TOO funny!!! :yikes: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Bill 330i (Apr 4, 2002)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> And I missed that. Now where I was at that time?
> 
> Oh yeah. Thailand. *


I missed that one too. It was before I joined the 'fest.


----------



## unleasHell (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok call me gay then

(just don't tell my wife)


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Hey, Does Orient Blue count.  

Not Topaz, but still blue.  

stylish, umm, yeah. :bigpimp:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

jk330i said:


> *just out of curiousity what do you guys do for a living/work?
> 
> Let me guess, most of us are in IT?:dunno: *


Network administrator / Programmer / Telecommunication / DBA. I work for a small company, so I wear many hats


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

jk330i said:


> *just out of curiousity what do you guys do for a living/work?
> 
> Let me guess, most of us are in IT?:dunno: *


Oracle DBA, UNIX - HP-UX/AIX/Solaris/Irix/Linux, Some Evil Empire stuff (I know enough about NT to get out of a wet paper bag; I was a junior UNIX SysAdmin for a year and a half, but went back to being a DBA [I do have root on all the Oracle servers, though!])

Hmm, I'm puzzled - I've sat in as many Corvettes as I could convince the owners (all guys) to let me ride in, and later on, when I went to the restroom, I did not detect the presence of penis or testicles?

While I wait for 'Karl Bimmer' to arrive (and, gasp, he's a Topaz Blue 325i!) from Bremerhaven to Port Hueneme (est. date: 27 November 2002), and I go to my dealer just to _sit_ in a BMW - I haven't detected any lesbian impulses?


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *... and I go to my dealer just to sit in a BMW - I haven't detected any lesbian impulses? *


Though you do drive a Camry and as everyone knows that screams 'in the closet' :lmao:


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

jk330i said:


> *just out of curiousity what do you guys do for a living/work?
> 
> Let me guess, most of us are in IT?:dunno: *


Get ready for the vaguest title known to man...

"Performance Consultant"

Essentially, I work for a financial services firm and provide training and education interventions for our internal employees. Soft skills training, end-user applications training, team building, needs analysis... you name it.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

jk330i said:


> *just out of curiousity what do you guys do for a living/work?
> 
> Let me guess, most of us are in IT?:dunno: *


Guilty as charged. Network Architect... Internet/DMZ Architecture... IP, DNS, DHCP, SMTP... alphabet soup of technologies. I keep the good guys in and the bad guys out.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *
> 
> Guilty as charged. Network Architect... Internet/DMZ Architecture... IP, DNS, DHCP, SMTP... alphabet soup of technologies. I keep the good guys in and the bad guys out. *


Sounds like they could have used you this past Monday (I think it was Monday or Tuesday?) when the DoS attacks were made on ICANN's DNS servers; the news reporting was irritatingly vague, although I suppose I could hardly expect the news media to engage in a discussion of reverse tables!

:lmao:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *
> 
> Though you do drive a Camry and as everyone knows that screams 'in the closet' :lmao: *




What databases do you work with? MySQL? SQLServer? Oracle? DB2? Informix? Sybase?


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> What databases do you work with? MySQL? SQLServer? Oracle? DB2? Informix? Sybase? *


I work with SQL SERVER 2k. my coworker and I developed the CRM software that we use in our company. He is the main DBA and I am the main programmer (VB 6). The funny thing which we joke about all of the time is that my program accesses his database on my server.

And yourself?


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

I work for the public sector as a network administrator. I do a whole lot of basic PC support as well as network/server support. I'm not a hardcore programmer or DBA as some of you but I do have a vast knowledge among all things related to computers.


I assume most of you work for the private sector?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I for one am quite surprised that Adrian van H hasn't weighed in on this important topic.

:eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *
> 
> I work with SQL SERVER 2k. my coworker and I developed the CRM software that we use in our company. He is the main DBA and I am the main programmer (VB 6). The funny thing which we joke about all of the time is that my program accesses his database on my server.
> 
> And yourself? *


Oracle 8i (8.1.6.2) and Oracle7 (7.3.4.4; desupported, but I have to keep that system going until they upgrade the application)

I have worked with SQLServer a miniscule bit (very miniscule).

I've also worked with IMS (crreak) and DB2 (not since 1990)


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Senior Application Developer for a small software company. Busted :tsk:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

car_for_mom said:


> *
> 
> Sounds like they could have used you this past Monday (I think it was Monday or Tuesday?) when the DoS attacks were made on ICANN's DNS servers; the news reporting was irritatingly vague, although I suppose I could hardly expect the news media to engage in a discussion of reverse tables!
> 
> :lmao: *


I think the root server guys were doing OK on their own. The DoS didn't really cause much grief to end users at all. DNS is built in such a way that there are so many distributed servers handling and cacheing information that it is difficult to cripple it completely. A more sophisticated hacker could probably do it, but in this case the bad guys were amateurs. :thumbup:


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I think there may be some truth to that poll. My girlfriend lives in the middle of "boys town" in Chicago. I never paid much attention before, but this weekend while I was there I did notice and incredible amount of 3 series. I mean they are all over the place. My girlfriend is having a blast with this...she says my car should enjoy being in her neighborhood since it's in its spiritual home.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

richard said:


> *I think there may be some truth to that poll. My girlfriend lives in the middle of "boys town" in Chicago. I never paid much attention before, but this weekend while I was there I did notice and incredible amount of 3 series. I mean they are all over the place. My girlfriend is having a blast with this...she says my car should enjoy being in her neighborhood since it's in its spiritual home. *


I would have to completely agree. I live there too and in my building alone (granted it's 56 stories tall) there are something on the order of a dozen E36 and E46s. As I think about it right in the heart of 'boys town' I always see at least a couple of 3er. Of course the area it is in is also something like the 4th highest income area in chicago so that could also have something to do with it too.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah, I was just having a little fun with this topic. I'm sure my observations were more because I was in Yuppieville than "boys town". Go Cubs!


----------



## mjbedy (Oct 5, 2002)

jk330i said:


> *just out of curiousity what do you guys do for a living/work?
> 
> Let me guess, most of us are in IT?:dunno: *


I work on compilers for a living.


----------



## Mtfour (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: 3series voted ultimate gay car*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Heh?
> 
> ...


You couldn't be more correct. Look at Dupont Circle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 3series voted ultimate gay car*



Mtfour said:


> *
> 
> You couldn't be more correct. Look at Dupont Circle. *


Well, that's what I was thinking of when I posted that.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: 3series voted ultimate gay car*



Mtfour said:


> *
> 
> You couldn't be more correct. Look at Dupont Circle. *


Yep, yep, yep.


----------

